# Help needed with a Gaming PC Config.



## zodiac_511 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey I'm planning to buy a gaming PC. Budget is ~80K

Here's the config:

CPU: i7 860 [14.5]
MOBO: Asus P7P55D PRO [10]
RAM: Kingston DDR3 2GBx2 [6]
HDD: Seagate 500GB [2.6]
GRAPHICS: XFX ATI 5870 [26]
MONITOR: BenQ G2220HD [9.2]
SPEAKERS: Zebronics ZEB SW7000R [2.8]
MOUSE & KEYBOARD: iBall [1.5]


I need help with the PSU and the case. Should I go in for a Coolermaster PSU or the Zebronics? Please suggest a good case which can accommodate the large 5870. Also is the rest of the configuration OK or should I make any changes? Thanks!


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2010)

Neither cm nor zeb. Get Corsair VX550W (5k including tax). if you want to check other brand PSUs, make sure that they are 80PLUS certified as it is necessary to keep a rig with core i7 and HD5870 stable. 

for case, check cooler master CM690. should cost around 4k, Antec 300, Antec Titan and  NZXT Gamma.


----------



## zodiac_511 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey thanks for your suggestions... But don't you think that a 600/700W PSU will be better?

And what do you think about the rest of the config?

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------

Probably the Corsair 650TX?


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 3, 2010)

^^
I suggest you should go for a 750 watts~ 1000 watts PSU from Corsair if you plan to OC and add more card's later on in Crossfire-X....
Else a 650 Watts PSU is enough ....


----------



## zodiac_511 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks. Any ideas about the case?


----------



## asingh (Apr 3, 2010)

NZXT Gamma, or CM690 are good.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 3, 2010)

at that budget, go with cm 690.... add a few led fans(bling-bling) and there you are....


----------



## saurabh_1e (Apr 3, 2010)

I feel you should change your procy to core i 920 or 930 and mobo to x58 chipset may be from msi or biostar .....or even from asus if bugdet allow...........also  keyboard and mouse from logitech or microsoft........ And hdd should be wd black edition 500gb for around 3.3k.

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

And for the speakers go with altec lansing or creative or logitech.

And you are going to have a balance system.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> I feel you should change your procy to core i 920 or 930 and mobo to x58 chipset may be from msi or biostar .....or even from asus if bugdet allow...........also  keyboard and mouse from logitech or microsoft........ And hdd should be wd black edition 500gb for around 3.3k.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...



good saying. anyway heres a bit of modification to OP's config:

CPU: Core i7 i930 2.8GHz @ 14.8k
MOBO: MSI X58 Pro @ 10.8k ---> depends on OP's choice.
RAM: Corsair TR3X2G-1600 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit @ 8.6k
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB @ 3.2k ---> or maybe blue.
GRAPHICS: Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 23k ---> NO TO XFX. plz.
MONITOR: BenQ G2220HD ---> should cost 8.5k else order DELL 22" online.
SPEAKERS: Logitech X240 @ 2.4k or Altec Lansing VS-2321 @ 2.1k
MOUSE & KEYBOARD: Logitech mouse + TVS Gold keyboard @ 1.4k

total: 73.1k = 76k after tax & all. with 4k take:
NZXT Gamma @ 2k + 4 additional fans @ 2k : 4k
NZXT M59 @ 3.8k ---> looks cool.
Cooler Master Centurion 690 @ 4.2k


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 4, 2010)

guys guys,............ since this discussion is headed the i7 way, plz can u guys continue this over here ---> **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110397*   come on yaar, i hv been trying to keep all things at one place, plz atleast help me out a lil'.... 

zodiac_511, buddy... plz a sincere request.. plz post the querries related to core i7 in the link provided above,,,(there are many discussions tat are goin in bits and pieces) so i wanna make them organised, so its with ur only help wich will make this possible and well organised.. plz ... 
----------


Ashu.....


----------



## asingh (Apr 4, 2010)

> HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 23k



Where man, if this is true..I will sell off my 2xHD4890 and get this monster.

Why not get a 24" monitor...?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

asigh said:


> Where man, if this is true..I will sell off my 2xHD4890 and get this monster.
> 
> Why not get a 24" monitor...?



mentioned in latest price thread. however lynx having it: Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 PCIE:Rs :22669/-

after tax & carrying: ~23.5k


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 4, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> good saying. anyway heres a bit of modification to OP's config:
> 
> CPU: Core i7 i930 2.8GHz @ 14.8k
> MOBO: MSI X58 Pro @ 10.8k ---> depends on OP's choice.
> ...



you forget PSU

---------- Post added at 08:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 AM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> mentioned in latest price thread. however lynx having it: Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 PCIE:Rs :22669/-
> 
> after tax & carrying: ~23.5k



yeah locally also with tax he quoted 23750/-


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> you forget PSU



oh damn. always miss something.



azaad_shri75 said:


> yeah locally also with tax he quoted 23750/-



quite good price of a HD5870. when fermi reach shops's self, the price of HD5870 should come down to 20-22k.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 4, 2010)

*psu:- Corsair TX650W @ 6.2k*


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> *psu:- Corsair TX650W @ 6.2k*



yah good choice.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 4, 2010)

asigh said:


> Where man, if this is true..I will sell off my 2xHD4890 and get this monster.
> 
> Why not get a 24" monitor...?


whats the point of selling ur 2*4890
its still good


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> whats the point of selling ur 2*4890
> its still good



DX11. also 2 X HD4890 = HD5870 + a bit of OC. also 1 card will run cooler, draw less power. & is much more efficient rather than 2 cards in CrossFire.

looks like asigh already getting smell of HD5870 inside his cabby  or maybe busy shopping.


----------



## asingh (Apr 5, 2010)

^^
Yes, might just time it with the Swiftech Ultima I am trying to arrange. Trying to sniff a Q9550 too....!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Yes, might just time it with the Swiftech Ultima I am trying to arrange. Trying to sniff a Q9550 too....!


then go for it bro
do tell us when u bought them
any particular reason for q9550?


----------



## asingh (Apr 5, 2010)

^^
Should be able to get it to 4.0 easier, with less volts, high multiplier.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2010)

Core i7 i930 2.8GHz @ 15.8k
MSI X58 Pro @ 10.2k
Transcend 4GB DDR3(no need for 6GB) @ 5.6k
Cooler Master Centurion 690 @ 4.3k
Logitech Multimedia Keyboard @ 0.7k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.5k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 4.2k
Zebronics ZEB SW7000R @ 2.8k
LG 22x DVD @ 1.1k
BenQ G2220HD 21.5" FULL HD @ 7.5k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 23k
*
TOTAL = Rs. 82,500 - - -!!!


BEAT THAT!!!!!
*


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 5, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Yes, might just time it with the Swiftech Ultima I am trying to arrange. Trying to sniff a Q9550 too....!



oh good. go ahead. anyway what will be total estimated bill for the same? also whats the diff between Core 2 Quad Q9550 & Core 2 Quad Q9505.


----------



## asingh (Apr 5, 2010)

^^
Not really sure about the budget. Things will be bought as I get/need them. First is the Quad. If I cannot get the Quad will not get the HD5870. Yups. 

Q9505 is a crippled Q9550. Has less L2 cache. A more affirmative comparison is *here*.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 6, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Not really sure about the budget. Things will be bought as I get/need them. First is the Quad. If I cannot get the Quad will not get the HD5870. Yups.
> 
> Q9505 is a crippled Q9550. Has less L2 cache. A more affirmative comparison is *here*.



why so? your current proccy can hold the HD5870. i don't think a E7400 @ 4Ghz will bottle neck a HD5870. its basically same power as your current setup of graphics cards.


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Apr 7, 2010)

hey... i wanted to buy a gaming computer.... in the range of 40-50k... not more... if u can fit in an xbox controller within that range... it'll be very good  

thanks in advance!


----------



## saurabh_1e (Apr 7, 2010)

CPU: Phenom II X2 555 or amd athlon IIx4 640 5.2k
Mobo: Biostar TA 890GXE-6.6k
Memory: Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 5.8k
Cabinet: NZXT Gamma @ 2k
PSU: corsair 550W @ 4.8k
Display: BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8k
HDD: Seagate SATA 500 Gb  @ 2.3k
Graphics Card: Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.8k
Keyboard & Mouse: At your Choice @ 1k
DVD Writer: LG SATA 22X @ 1.2k

Coming around 52.5k


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> CPU: Phenom II X2 555 or amd athlon IIx4 640 5.2k
> Mobo: Biostar TA 890GXE-6.6k
> Memory: Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 5.8k
> Cabinet: NZXT Gamma @ 2k
> ...


no need to go for 890 here
its best suited for 6or more cores

and there is nothing like amd athlon x4 640
the latest model is 635 which has a stock speed of 2.9ghz
he should go for 630

rest all is fine


----------



## saurabh_1e (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry my typing mistake it athlon II x630 only.

By the way i recommended biostar 890gx because if there is going to be a future upgrade in procy or hdd.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2010)

sachinmu.1995 said:


> hey... i wanted to buy a gaming computer.... in the range of 40-50k... not more... if u can fit in an xbox controller within that range... it'll be very good
> 
> thanks in advance!



Processor: Phenom II X2 555 3.2GHz B.E. @ 5.2k ---> will unlock to X4 B55.
Motherboard: MSI 785G-E53 @ 5.5k or Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k
Ram: Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 5.8k
Hard Disk: Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB @ 3.2k
Graphics Card: Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.8k
PSU: Corsair VX450W @ 3.8k ---> enough to power your system.
Cabinet: NZXT Gamma @ 2k or your choice
Monitor: BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k
Keyboard Mouse: Logitech Internet Pro Desktop: 0.7k

total: 48.3k when considering Bio*. this one hack of a system. whats your idea about the same?


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 8, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> Sorry my typing mistake it athlon II x630 only.
> 
> By the way i recommended biostar 890gx because if there is going to be a future upgrade in procy or hdd.



no need.... would just mean increasing expenses.... he is taking hd 5850.... also Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k supports 140w proccy.... 



> Sam.Shab	Re: Help needed with a Gaming PC Config.
> 
> Processor: Phenom II X2 555 3.2GHz B.E. @ 5.2k ---> will unlock to X4 B55.
> Motherboard: MSI 785G-E53 @ 5.5k or Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k
> ...



nice config.... he can get an xbox controller with the leftover bucks....


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Apr 12, 2010)

thx guys... im getting the comp in a few days..


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2010)

my friend is going to buy a gaming cpu in summers
budget 40k
i'm tellin him to go for AMD way
but he's urging me to make a core i5 one

please suggest an inte based rig(no need of kb/mouse/monitor/speakers/ups)

my recommendation was like this

AMD phenom II x4 955BE @7.4k
MSI/BIO* 785 based mobo @5k/4.3k
2*2gb ddr3 corsair/XMS/GSkill @ 5.5k
NZXT m59/CM 690 @ 3.8k/4.1k
corsair vx 550 @ 4.7k
hd 5850 @ 16k
what r ur suggestions


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 13, 2010)

well your above config is is pretty good but if your friend is an intel fanboy then he should go with this:-

Core i5 i750 2.66GHz @ 9.9k
MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.2k
Biostar TH55B HD @ 5k
2*2gb ddr3 corsair/XMS/GSkill @ 5.5k
NZXT m59/CM 690 @ 3.8k/4.1k

i think you forgot to mention hdd....

Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB @ 4k

total:- 38.7k....


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> well your above config is is pretty good but if your friend is an intel fanboy then he should go with this:-
> 
> Core i5 i750 2.66GHz @ 9.9k
> MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.2k
> ...


ok thanks for the suggestion



rahul.007 said:


> i think you forgot to mention hdd....
> 
> Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB @ 4k
> 
> total:- 38.7k....



ooops
thanks again


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> well your above config is is pretty good but if your friend is an intel fanboy then he should go with this:-
> 
> Core i5 i750 2.66GHz @ 9.9k
> MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.2k
> ...



by getting a lower end case, he can opt for P55 board, rather than H55.

i think you forgot to mention hdd....



rahul.007 said:


> Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB @ 4k



Green slow. get blue by paying 200 bucks more.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> green slow. get blue by paying 200 bucks more.


any other difference between green,blue and black??


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 17, 2010)

^^ Black fastest, Green low power but slowest, Blue is beech ka..


----------

